# Frederique Constant Slimline Moonphase WRISTSHOTS??



## marked

I have been obsessed with this watch. I think it's beautiful and innovative. But, it would be my first foray into a pure dress watch. In the past I have collected mostly divers.

So here I am teetering on the fence, and the handful of actual images I could find are all very artistic and well done.

I want to see some real-world basic pics that show the good/bad/ugly of this watch (if any).

So, please share your photos if you have this piece and help me make a decision.

Thanks all.


----------



## Fi33pop




----------



## marked

Fi33pop said:


> View attachment 1232452


Dude,
that looks great!

How do you like it so far? How is the timekeeping, etc?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bluebottle

I've been lusting after one of these for a little while now. I absolutely cannot justify the expense... However, I have a big birthday coming up and my wife has dropped hints!

Is anyone living with the blue version? I have seen one briefly at an AD but I didn't get time to look at the face in detail, am I right it is not a sunburst dial? If so, how does that look in real life, there's quite a lot of dial, is the blue "flat"?


----------



## Fi33pop

I love it. It is a little big, especially if I wear it after my 35mm Nomos and Rado, but its very eye catching. The winding is also a bit stiff. There is no second hand and I'm nthat worried about accuracy, but its kept good time so far - I haven't noticed any loss or gain in time. I'm running some tests at the mo on the winding and power reserve.


----------



## Fi33pop

The blue is gorgeous in the metal. I wondering now if I shouldn't have taken the blue since I have so many silver dial watches already. Anyway it gives me an excuse to shop for a blue watch! Maybe a bit of a more brilliant lighter shade, the blue FC is quite dark.
This is top of my list right now (very exclusive):


----------



## Cybotron

The only thing I didn't like about this watch is the strap. They should of used a genuine gator strap otherwise watch is pretty nice.


----------



## Fi33pop

Cybotron said:


> The only thing I didn't like about this watch is the strap. They should of used a genuine gator strap otherwise watch is pretty nice.


Actually, I bought mine on the very nice brick bracelet.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

I have the blue version, and in regular room light it appears to be flat, but when the light hits it at an angle you see the shimmer of a sunburst underneath. The depth is quite striking and unexpected, making it very interesting to look at in different lighting. It's also a very dark blue. I've received quite a few compliments on it.

So head-on, it looks like this:








But at an angle you can see the sunburst:








I find it keeps very good time. The lack of a second hand doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## Fi33pop

The blue is gorgeous. Seeing that I already have the white, I'm thinking of getting the Skyfall as my dressy blue dial watch or the Zenith Ultra Thin Charles Vemont (if I can find one)


----------



## jamwires

The size really scares me. Everything else about it just screams perfect (other than the seconds hand)


----------



## bluebottle

That's a great photo of the dial with the graduation effect of the blue. Thanks for posting.
I'm properly lusting after one of those now.

Am I right in thinking that contrast stitch leather is not common on dress watches either? For some reason I think it looks superb with this watch, maybe because it's just a little bit_ different...?_


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

You're welcome. Yes, contrast stitching seems unusual on dress watches, but this watch has such a striking contrast in blue with the steel or white text accents that the strap looks better when it carries those contrasting elements as well. I also have the strap (with a deployment clasp) but haven't worn it, as the bracelet is so comfortable and dresses down the watch a little bit to make it more versatile and less pure dress watch.


----------



## bluebottle

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> I also have the strap (with a deployment clasp)...


Can you tell me please, did the clasp come as standard?

I tried one on in a Tourneau shop when I was on holiday recently in Vegas and it was on a normal buckle. I much prefer deployment (or is it deployant? I've seen both used, unsure which correct and currently on mobile so not easy to look up!) and I have a Hirsch I sometimes use on my AT with such a clasp but I'd rather have a manufacturer branded one if possible, just for the look of the thing.

Cheers.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

Nope, the standard strap has a pin-and-buckle fastener. I believe a deployment can be ordered from an AD or from Frederique Constant themselves. It's the one with the FC shield logo, which is very unique and beautiful. My wife's FC-700 on the galuchat strap came with one standard.

Oh, and deployment and deployant are both used, but I think the former is English while the latter is French. Here in 'Merica, I think we're supposed to say "deployment."


----------



## bluebottle

Cool! Thanks for that!


----------



## Cybotron

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> I have the blue version, and in regular room light it appears to be flat, but when the light hits it at an angle you see the shimmer of a sunburst underneath. The depth is quite striking and unexpected, making it very interesting to look at in different lighting. It's also a very dark blue. I've received quite a few compliments on it.
> 
> So head-on, it looks like this:
> View attachment 1235157
> 
> 
> But at an angle you can see the sunburst:
> View attachment 1235159
> 
> 
> I find it keeps very good time. The lack of a second hand doesn't bother me at all.


Very nice but I don't like the look of the bracelet. To me this watch was made for a strap.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

No problem. I can do that too.


----------



## FUMAO

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> No problem. I can do that too.
> 
> View attachment 1239594


That's lovely - how much extra was the deployment clasp and strap?


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

The strap is standard with this watch but I don't know how much the deployment clasp would be. Best bet would be to contact Frederique Constant and see if it can be ordered.


----------



## Tony Abbate

Mine says hi...This one is a KEEPER!


----------



## Montre-Moi

And here is mine... on a woman's wrist. A bit big maybe, but in keeping with the trend for larger watches. My photos are awful! so sorry, but the watch is lovely on my wrist. I couldn't be happier (except with a 39mm instead of a 42mm!). See for yourself ~~ at least you can get an idea.


----------



## Emospence

The blue one is absolutely gorgeous..


----------



## bluebottle

Here's mine:


----------



## Jcnst1

Greetings, I know this is an old post but am hoping you'll respond. Where were you able to purchase the seperate blue leather band for your FC?


----------



## Jcnst1

Where did you purchase the blue strap?


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

Jcnst1 said:


> Where did you purchase the blue strap?


The blue-dialed Moonphase Manufacture comes with a blue strap, unless you get the version with the bracelet.


----------



## Jcnst1

I purchased the blue dialed moonphase with bracelet, but want to purchase a seperate blue strap to alternate for versatility. Do you know where I can just purchase the blue strap SEPERATELY, or would you recommend a specific blue strap?


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

Jcnst1 said:


> I purchased the blue dialed moonphase with bracelet, but want to purchase a seperate blue strap to alternate for versatility. Do you know where I can just purchase the blue strap SEPERATELY, or would you recommend a specific blue strap?


If you want the FC-branded blue alligator strap and FC clasp, you would have to contact an FC authorized dealer. However, if you don't need an official FC strap you can try Freda Watch Straps (they are a WUS sponsor) and they have several blue alligator straps in stock. Check out the WUS Straps Forum for assistance if you go that route.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

